# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Bosch] Bosch kdn36x74/04 πολύ χαμηλή θερμοκρασία

## Foler79

Καλησπέρα
Το εν λόγω ψυγείο  κατεβάζει πολύ την θερμοκρασία στην κατάψυξη (-25) ενώ το έχω στο -16 αλλά και της συντήρησης, ειδικά χαμηλά παγώνει τα τρόφιμα. Ο ρυθμιστής της συντήρησης είναι περιστροφικός και πρέπει να πιάνει πάγο από πίσω γιατί δεν γυρίζει εύκολα και ακούγεται κρακ κρακ όταν το προσπαθώ. Δυστυχώς είναι στο πατρικό και δεν μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω την λειτουργία του, σκέφτομαι να πάρω ένα έξυπνο μπριζακι tapo για να παρακολουθήσω την κατανάλωση του άρα και τον χρόνο λειτουργίας όλο το 24ωρο. 
Λογικά είναι πρόβλημα θερμοστάτη ή πλακέτας;

----------

